# Über die Faszination vom Angeln



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2022)

Mich fasziniert, dass Angeln soviel Gefühle vereint. Spannung, Adrenalin, Entspannung, Faszination.

Es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Immer wenn mich jemand fragt was denn so geil daran ist, ich kanns gar nicht genau beantworten. Es ist halt einfach geil, eine Sucht, aber ne gute meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. August 2022)

Da hatter Recht.....Angeln ist die hohe Kunst des Scheiterns, ich liebe es


----------



## Kochtopf (5. August 2022)

Angeln erfordert Hingabe zum verweilen im Augenblick und ist endlos. Man kann sich immer verbessern und man wird immer wieder scheitern, das menschliche Leben in a nutshell (außer in Bayern)


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. August 2022)

Angeln ist wie rauchen oder saufen ! Man wird seeehr schnell süchtig und kann es sich nur schwer oder garnicht abgewöhnen.


----------



## Mescalero (5. August 2022)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Angeln erfordert Hingabe zum verweilen im Augenblick und ist endlos. Man kann sich immer verbessern und man wird immer wieder scheitern, das menschliche Leben in a nutshell (außer in Bayern)


Einspruch!
Das ist auch in Bayern so und nicht anders.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2022)

Hallo,

die Ruhe, in der Natur sein, möglichst allein, höchstens noch mit einem Bekannten am Wasser.
Oder allein ein neues Gewässer erkunden, war für mich immer ein besonderer Reiz, habe ich aber zum letzten Mal vor so 5 Jahren gemacht (in Slowenien), da wird dann der erste Fisch zum besonderen Erlebnis .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2022)

Jau, neue Gewässer erkunden und dann der erste Ansitz. An Spannung eigentlich kaum zu überbieten


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jau, neue Gewässer erkunden und dann der erste Ansitz.


Oder wenn da nichts beißt, auf der Fahrt nach Hause schon den nächsten Versuch planen und was man da anders machen will. Und die folgenden Versuche, wo man immer probiert und probiert und probiert.

Und wenn es dann trotz aller Widrigkeiten endlich klappt, bin ich wesentlich zufriedener, als wenn ich sofort, ohne große Anstrengung Erfolg habe.

Als echter Angler muss man m.E, schon gewisse Klatsche haben.


----------



## thanatos (6. August 2022)

Antworten könnte ich jetzt wie Lajos 1- aber das würde bei mir nur die Gegenwart betreffen -
im Laufe des Lebens hat es sich oft geändert , angefangen hat es mit vier Jahren da habe ich eine Forelle 
in der Stepnitz bei Putlitz gesehen - vom Kindergarten ausgebüchst und versucht eine zu fangen -
na das gab ´ne mächtige Tracht Prügel - ein paar Wochen später hab ich ein paar Fischchen in der still
gelegten Badeanstalt in den letzten Pfützen entdeckt - runter geklettert und bis zum Bauch im 
Schlamm fest gesteckt - gleiche Belehrung erhalten - das war die Neugier .
Zwei Jahre später sind wir umgezogen - Gräben ,Kanäle und Seen rings rum und die Jagd ging los 
mit nem gefundenem Schmetterlingskescher unheimlich erfolglos - ein Jahr später , ich hatte mich mit meiner 
Nachbarin ,einer alten Offizierswitwe angefreundet , eine tolle feine Dame die gern gestippt hat und mit mir meine 
erste Angel gebastelt hat - da ging dann der Jagdtrieb los erst die kleinen Fische für Hühner und Katzen 
und in Ermangelung von ordentlichem Angelzeug die Jagd mit Schlingen und Speeren - da war dann
der Reiz des Verbotenem noch dabei . 
Eignes Geld damit hat dann das eigentliche Zielgerichtete erst angefangen - klar war das aufregend und 
spannend , heute zählt das alles nicht mehr , keine Aufregung , keine Enttäuschung wenn ein Großer 
wieder aussteigt , was geblieben ist wenn ich einen Fehler mache kann ich mir die Platze ärgern .
Aber was richtig schöner ist als Früher - auch ein Schneidertag wird richtig genossen .


----------



## ragbar (6. August 2022)

Die Umschreibung Angel-Virus gefällt mir immer.

Bei mir im Blut früh vorhanden, sind mir die einzigen Vergehen, die ich mir(für die Aufpasser in fett) *in Kindertagen* (ansonsten gab es keine) gegen Recht und Ordnung zuzuschreiben habe,dem Fischfang zuzuordnen.

Da waren:
-es gab so ne Kinderzeitschrift,die hieß Yps(mit Gimmick) und war immer in eine Umschlagfolie eingepackt.. ..Darin enthalten war eine Art Miniangel im Stil einer Eisangel,etwas Mono und einem *echten* Angelhaken,so Wurmhaken etwa Gr.2(heute unvorstellbar-Klagen über Klagen von Eltern im Verletzungsfall ihrer Sprößlinge,komisch,wir haben uns nicht verletzt).

Damit ging es :
-auf die Stichlinge im Universitäts- Zierteich-erfolglos.

-auf die Rotfedern und Kleinkarpfen im Parkteich (wir konnten schneller laufen als der Parkwächter,einer von uns hat wegen dem Zeitvorteil zur Frühwarnung immer Schmiere gestanden)-erfolgreich

-durch ein Loch in den Zaun geschnitten auf Nachbars fette Goldfische und Karauschen in dem unmittelbar an den Zaun angrenzenden Seerosenteich.-erfolgreich.

Definition Angelvirus:
Zwei Arten der Infektion mit dem Virus gibt es.
Entweder man wird mit ihm geboren. Das ist die schlimme Art. Nicht heilbar oder  therapierbar.

Oder erworben,ist ebenso heimtückisch und nicht wieder loszuwerden,so wie Herpes. Gelegentliches Auf-und Abflauen des Virus kann beobachtet werden.

Leidensdruck in beiden Fällen nur durch ausgiebige Beschäftigung mit sich selbst und dem Virus linderbar,ggfls. unter Zuhilfenahme Gleichgesinnter.
Medikation zwecklos.
Gelegentliches Verwahrlosen der Betroffenen durch die Schwere der Infektion hinsichtlich anderweitiger Interessen kann beobachtet werden.
Anhäufung typischer Gerätschaften ist häufig vorhanden,ebenso teilweise nicht zu unterbietender Minimalismus.
Symptome lebenslang, eventuell Linderung durch sporadisches Abflammen des Virus ,jedoch mit regelmäßiger Wiederkehr und chronischem Verlauf.

Fazination Angeln eben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2022)

Ich würd sagen ich bin auch mit dem Virus geboren. Schon als kleiner Dötz immer mit Vaddan losgegangen und seither immer infiziert gewesen


----------



## Wasishier (6. August 2022)

Angeln ist das Hilfsmittel um sich stundenlang an ein Gewässer zu setzen. 

Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass ich am Sonntag 04:45 Uhr aufstehe, um am See stundenlang den abziehenden Nebel zu beobachten und den Blessrallen zu lauschen, ohne dass eine Rute im Wasser liegt. 

Dafür reicht meine Naturverbundenheit nicht im Ansatz aus.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,


Wasishier schrieb:


> Dafür reicht meine Naturverbundenheit nicht im Ansatz aus.


So sehe ich das auch.

Der Passant, der zum Angler sagte:

"Ich schaue Ihnen jetzt schon seit 8h zu und sie hatten noch nicht einen einzigen Biss. Finden Sie das nicht  langweilig?"

ist vermutlich auch nur erfunden.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Einspruch!
> Das ist auch in Bayern so und nicht anders.


Nicht stattgegeben, du bist da nicht objektiv ^^


----------



## thanatos (6. August 2022)

Wasishier schrieb:


> ohne dass eine Rute im Wasser liegt.


ne dett jeht beim besten Willen nicht - oder höchstens eine Kippenlänge  .


----------



## Mescalero (6. August 2022)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nicht stattgegeben, du bist da nicht objektiv ^^


Bin ich wohl, als gebürtiger Sachse, der in Thüringen aufgewachsen und nach Franken emigriert ist.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> als gebürtiger Sachse


Bei Deinem Nickname hätte ich eher an New Mexico oder Arizona gedacht


----------



## Peter117 (6. August 2022)

peterws schrieb:


> Oder erworben, ist ebenso heimtückisch und nicht wieder loszuwerden, so wie Herpes. Gelegentliches Auf-und Abflauen des Virus kann beobachtet
> Fazination Angeln eben.


Auf- und Abflauen hatte ich nur während meiner Wehrmacht-Zeit und nochmal kurz während der Midlifekrises.
Ansonsten immer volle Power...


----------



## Mikesch (6. August 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Auf- und Abflauen hatte ich nur während meiner Wehrmacht-Zeit und nochmal kurz während der Midlifekrises.
> Ansonsten immer volle Power...


Wie machst du das mit über 90?


----------



## Astacus74 (6. August 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Definition Angelvirus:
> Zwei Arten der Infektion mit dem Virus gibt es.
> Entweder man wird mit ihm geboren. Das ist die schlimme Art. Nicht heilbar oder therapierbar.
> 
> ...



besser kann man das nicht sagen


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. August 2022)

Für mich ist Angeln so eine Art Urmenschen-Instinkt-Stuff: Der Natur eine "Beute" abringen.

Wobei es immer Überraschungen geben kann (sofern man sich diese nicht selbst kaputt macht) und man oft genug das Nachsehen hat, weil die Beute an dem Tag einfach ausgefuchster drauf ist als der Angler und diesen kräftig "auslacht".

Aber genau das ist ja das Schöne und Interessante daran: Man weiß nie, was passieren wird. Von gar nichts bis Lebensfisch ist sozusagen immer alles drin.

Angeln mit komplett vorhersagbaren Ergebnissen ohne gewisses Erarbeiten wäre gar nichts für mich, da kreuzlangweilig. Ähnlich öde wie ein manipuliertes Fußballspiel, bei dem schon vorher feststeht, wer gewinnt.

Oder Forellen-Kiloteiche, an denen die Fische wie wild auf alles beißen (wenn's sein muss, auf olle Kippenstummel) - so etwas ist für mich dann reines Mittel zum (Nahrungsbeschaffungs-) Zweck, wenn man mal ein paar Forellen mehr für Gäste braucht etc. (gepflegte Anlage vorausgesetzt) und nicht auf Supermarkt-Tiefkühl-Teile aus obskuren Vollantibiotika-Quellen steht.

Drillen interessiert mich persönlich gar nicht, das gehört halt mit dazu, mehr nicht. Sehe ich vollkommen neutral - nervt mich unter Normalbedingungen (nicht normal = siehe unten) nicht, macht mir aber auch keinen Harten.

"Spaß am Drill" ist daher für mich keinerlei Kaufargument für eine Rute, ganz im Gegenteil:

So belabelte Stöcke sind mir zuallermeist zu luschig - raus mit dem Fisch und gut ist. Lieber mit ausreichendem Headroom als am Leistungs-Limit mit Abriss- und/oder Plattdrillgefahr (vor allem bei Wärme).

Möglichst großer Kescher mit ausreichend langem Stab ist für mich daher auch ein Muss - irgendwelches Landungsrumgemache kann ich mal gar nicht brauchen. Vor allem, wenn einem dann doch mal z. B. unbeabsichtigt ein größerer Waller an der Zanderspinne oder Aalrute einsteigt. Oder ein Dickkarpfen an der feinen Köfi-Beschaffungskombo.

Das muss man dann irgendwie hinbekommen - Zanderspinnen mit Wallergerät oder Köfi-Stippen mit 3-lbs-Karpfenrute und Schnur 0,35 mm+ ist halt auch sinnlos.

Bewusstes Einkalkulieren möglicher Beifänge in puncto Geräte-Power hat generell ganz klar seine Grenzen - nicht zu schwach/leicht rangehen, aber: Irgendwann wird es dann einfach technisch unanwendbar bzw. extrem zielfisch-fangverhindernd.

Hat aber dann im XL-Beifang-Fall mit krampfhaften Feinheits-Flashs oder absichtlich unterdimensioniertem Angeln aus Selbstbespaßungs-Gründen nichts zu tun, sondern ist einfach Pech.

Kann ich gerne drauf verzichten - DAS finde ich dann aufgrund der Abrissgefahr mit Köder und Schnur sehr nervig bzw. stressig: Bin dann froh, wenn der XL-Beifang endlich an Land ist und nicht mit Haken und Schnur rumschwimmen muss (und dabei potenziell draufgeht).

Mit Fotos habe ich es auch so gut wie gar nicht - ich lichte nur ab, was für mich persönlich wirklich interessant ist (aus welchem Grund auch immer). Bildqualität ist dabei für mich fast irrelevant - Hauptsache, man kann das jeweilige Besondere erkennen.

Habe daher z. B. keinerlei Veranlassung, die X-te normale Hechtfritte zu knipsen - Nachwuchs-Fischlein hole ich nach Möglichkeit gar nicht erst an Land, sondern setze auf Losschütteln-Lassen per Slack Line. Insbesondere z. B. auch bei ohnehin sehr empfindlichen Kleinforellen.

Mein persönlicher Kick besteht darin, auszuprobieren, ob ein gewisser Plan funktioniert. Auch oft mit diversen Eigenkonstruktionen/Modifikationen, unkonventionellen Ansätzen/Montagen usw.

Ebenso, bei richtig widrigen Bedingungen und/oder an sehr schwierigen Gewässern (z. B. mit hohem Angeldruck) überhaupt etwas zu fangen - Fischgröße vor allem dann vollkommen uninteressant.

So werte ich auch Fehlbisse als Erfolg - auch in dem Fall hat man quasi richtig geangelt, da andernfalls nichts auf den Köder losgegangen wäre. Dann gilt es eben, den jeweiligen Nichthak-Faktor zu identifizieren und abzustellen.

Ob der nun geräte- oder selbstbedingt ist:

Bei erfolgreicher Behebung ist man als Angler wieder ein Mini-Stück weitergekommen und weiß, was man zumindest bei identischer Rest-Vorgehensweise das nächste Mal besser machen kann, um den Fisch konkret zu bekommen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2022)

Für mich macht der Drill schon nen Großteil des Ganzen aus, weils einfach mega der Kick ist. Kommt natürlich auf den Fisch drauf an, handlange Rotaugen sind da natürlich nicht so geil wie nen schöner 20kg Karpfen der richtig Radau macht.


----------



## Mescalero (7. August 2022)

Finde ich auch, Drill hat schon etwas von Adrenalinkick. Wie Skydiving nur krasser. Karpfen sind in Sachen Drillmonster ganz weit vorne, am vornsten sogar bei den heimischen Fischen. Und Wels natürlich.


----------



## thanatos (7. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Drill hat schon etwas von Adrenalinkick.


ja seit dem das weg ist , vermisse ich etwas - nein sehr viel - auch der Trieb etwas großes zu fangen 
ist eher zweitrangig - schade aber man wird eben nicht mehr jünger .


----------



## Floma (8. August 2022)

Ich bin überzeugt, die Konzentration auf ein ausgewähltes Element (Rutenspitze, Schwimmer, Rückmeldung der Schnur) in Verbindung mit sich ewig wiederholenden Abläufen (Einholen-Futterkorb_füllen-Auswerfen, Jiggen, Twitchen, ...) hilft ungemein, sich einem mentalen Entspannungszustand zu nähern. Die diffuse Wahrnehmung und Beschäftigung mit allem möglichen, nimmt mit der Zeit ab. Analoge Konzepte gibt es nicht grundlos bei Techniken, die gerade das zum Ziel haben. 

Beim Grundangeln mit Bissanzeiger oder Glöckchen und Ködern, die lange draußen bleiben, gibt es das so nicht. Wenn da plötzlich ein Signal kommt, ist man aber mitunter in einem Tunnel, in dem nichts anderes auf der Welt mehr wichtig ist. Das ist ein schlagartiger Impuls, der dich selbst nach dem Ablassen des Fisches positiver zurück lässt. Gleiches gilt ganz allgemein für Bisse, egal bei welcher Technik.

Daneben gibt es sicher für jeden noch weitere Facetten: Entertainment, Trubel, Natur, Freunde, Technik- und Materialbegeisterung, Geltung, Familie, ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2022)

Ich sag nur wenn der Bissanzeiger dich Nachts um halb 4 ausm Schlaf klingelt, dann biste mehr als nur in nem Tunnel. Ich kann mich am nächsten Morgen oftmals kaum daran erinnern, man ist ja nicht mal richtig wach   

Aber ich sags euch Leute, das hat was Magisches an sich


----------



## liac (8. August 2022)

Der Drill ist schon auch eine wichtige und geile Komponente. Was mich allerdings noch viel mehr fasziniert, ist der Biss (der auch mal erst nach Stunden der Konzentration und Erholung kommt) an sich, der folgende Anhieb und die erste Flucht des Fisches, denn dann weis man meistens wo die Reise hingeht. Man weis halt z.B. bei nem angeköderten Maiskorn nie was passieren wird, ist es das 13te Rotauge oder eben doch der Karpfen. 

Diese ständige Ungewissheit und vor allem dementsprechend die Überraschungen, von z.B. einem Karpfen im tiefsten Winter auf zwei Maden nachdem man sich 5 Stunden ohne Aktion den Arxxx abgefroren hat. 

Lg liac


----------



## fishhawk (8. August 2022)

Hallo,


liac schrieb:


> oder eben doch der Karpfen.


Oder noch etwas ganz anderes.

Immer wieder erstaunlich, welche Beifänge es so gibt.

Das ist auch einer der Reize des Angelns, dass man viel im Voraus planen kann, die Natur sich aber letztendlich macht was sie will.

Wenn man vorher schon wüsste ob, was und wie viel man fängt, würde es schnell langweilig.



liac schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings noch viel mehr fasziniert, ist der Biss



Deshalb angle ich sehr gerne in low-stock Gewässern.  

Da sind Bisse ja schon eher selten und über einen Fang freue ich mich dann umso mehr.


----------

